

Chrome Lite - Lynx style rendering in chrome :) - goalieca
http://blog.chromium.org/2011/04/taking-chrome-to-lite-speeds.html

======
nantes
Wow, I actually kind of like this.

I was lucky enough to be around KU when Lynx was released in the early 1990's.
I was introduced to the greatest procrastination tool ever invented, the
Internet, my freshman year (1992) at KU.

------
MatthewPhillips
Slightly off-topic but why is Lynx so much popular than Elinks? Elinks gives
you the same experience, but has tabs.

